# White Sore on Angelfish



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

The main problem here is that my angelfish has developed a white sore just below his top fin. The problem started a week ago, and I thought it would heal, but it seems that it has only gotten bigger. It looks as if someone has taken a small chunck out of him because the sore seems to go into his body. Would just some treatments of melafix or pimafix help him? What should I do? Thanks in advance for everyone's quick response.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's too late for melafix. You can try it, but when an infection gets this bad a general tonic like melafix won't be able to keep up with it.
Maracyn II or Maracyn Plus, Furan-2, or Furanase should probably fix it if you hurry.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for your help. I'm going to go out in a few hours and pick it up. Hopefully they have this stuff at my LFS. Do you know what it is or what caused it? The spot only seems to be no bigger than a millimeter.

Also... are the other fish in the tank able to contract this "disease" as well? Thanks again.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aeromonas bacteria and their ilk are pretty much everywhere. They usually only cause problems when the tank gets too dirty of if the fish gets a small wound somehow. These kinds of infections don't generally spread quickly in a tank, but the other fish can contract them.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Should I treat the whole tank then for this? Its a 30 gallon tank with 4 Lemon Tetras and 1 Silver Hatchet (I know I need more, but the others recently passed away). I have an intank whisper filter, so I can not use the carbon in one batch.

If it is wise to treat the whole tank, I will do a water change tomorrow, replace the filter, and then treat until hopefully it gets better. Now that you mention this, I believe one of my hatchets a month ago died of a white sore on the top of his head right above his eyes.

I'll start the treatment of the tank tomorrow. If this is wrong, or anything else should be done, please let me know. Thanks so much for your help TOS.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I treated the tank for five days with the Maracyn II. Nothing seems to have happened, and the angelfish still has the white sore maybe just a little bit bigger. Parts of the sore look pinkish in places, so I'm thinking maybe the sore is going down deeper. If there is anything else I can do please let me know so I can save him. Thanks.


----------

